# Wants to meet the right person



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello everyone I'm typing from NC. Just lost a valuable friend in CA. If you can give me four hundred and twenty reasons to replace him PM me or aim at "painb510"


----------



## alacn (Apr 7, 2010)

thats alot of reasons, you must be a real good friend to have


----------



## sodalite (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry to hear good friends are hard to come by.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 7, 2010)

BenjamainELb said:


> Hello everyone I'm typing from NC. Just lost a valuable friend in CA. If you can give me four hundred and twenty reasons to replace him PM me or aim at "painb510"


Translation: "*Oink!*"


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 7, 2010)

One-post member soliciting needs an avatar.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Needs to replace a friend.... 

Try Craiglist....they have everything on there.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

since when can you make a thread with no post count


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 7, 2010)

BenjamainELb said:


> Hello everyone I'm typing from NC. Just lost a valuable friend in CA. If you can give me four hundred and twenty reasons to replace him PM me or aim at "painb510"



FUCK THE POLICE! FUCKE EM! FUCK THE POLICE! FUCK EM!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Here comes his friend now!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 7, 2010)

spagettiheady420 said:


> FUCK THE POLICE! *FUCKE EM!* FUCK THE POLICE! FUCK EM!!!


Damn straight. 

*FUCKE EM!*


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> *FUCKE EM!*


Now, i know thats what the first impression is but im serious, over here in wilm nc and just lost most important connt... really am stressin and by no means is a cop. Swear on my marijuana smoking until death soul. I gotta keep em full, they hungry.

Now, someone step up please. pm or aim
painb510-aim


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

IM ON AIM RIGHT NOW, 

HOLLA

'PAINB510"

thats a zero not an o


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

[youtube]6tyO-M05Fxs[/youtube]


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

NOT FUNNY JUS DEPPSERATE FOR THE GREEN HOLLLallllL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

I got your connection chief. shoot me an email at "[email protected]"


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

i actually sent an email to the addres and got a failure, can someone please give me some advice on where i may should go, no wise ass comments either because i'm desperate...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Try leaving your basement sometime. 30 million ppl smoke dope. Certainly a few are in N.C.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

meet me at chapel hill tomorrow at 4:20. don't be late. look for a dude that walks with a limp, that would be me


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm talking about rubbing ELBOWS

get it//?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

BenjamainELb said:


> i'm talking about rubbing ELBOWS
> 
> get it//?


 I got something you can rub


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh ... okay...he's gay. 

Well... Dr. G is still the dude to see....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh ... okay...he's gay.
> 
> Well... Dr. G is still the dude to see....


 hahahahah! I got something for you to rub also


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Meet me in this guys basement!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

if you rub it just right, I'll grant you 3 wishes LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

If I rub it just right.... it will fall off.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow...rofll.. okay... ummm. Uhh....yeah. 
Make sure you film it! I hear the porn industry is Booming!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Worm ... did you check out Dr.G's first porn film? 

The "GROW" Journal.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

His 2nd movie..

"The Garden"


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm serious i need help and i know theres at least 1 person that can help


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

rub my "elbow" and I can help you


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude relax.. if you play your cards right Dr G will give you a featuring character in 1 of his films!


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> rub my "elbow" and I can help you


how do i do that? ha u guys are teases


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

i would like to be casted, i'd be good you know.. been acting for sometime.. like filming it too..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

ask crackerjax, he knows how to rub an "elbow" real good


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

haha just lost em


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

Im in the nc area what are you looking for?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2010)

i think he wants to buy a pound of weed for 4 thousand dollars. i'm not quite sure though. it seems he is using some type of "code". who really does that?


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

aim' "painb510" for resume

likes goin through them fast, quick auctions, successful picks


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

Heh.... the little fucker really wants to be in a porn with you Dr G! Take it as a compliment


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

the dub, seahawk

ttryna score


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2010)

dude, get the fuck out.


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

BenjamainELb said:


> aim' "painb510" for resume
> 
> likes goin through them fast, quick auctions, successful picks


Im not quite sure what your talking about are we on the same page? RIU has a private messaging system... I dont have AIM.. sorry. ive got some good shit though


----------



## BenjamainELb (Apr 7, 2010)

how do you do the RUI thing


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

click on my name and then click private message


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

how much you looking for? cause i only do quanity...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2010)

JN811 said:


> click on my name and then click private message


you wanna go down with him?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2010)

JN811 said:


> how much you looking for? cause i only do quanity...


good-bye.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 7, 2010)

You're a dick!  Bullshit!

Edit:::Ouch!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

oh he cant pm can he?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 7, 2010)

I will even ship if the price is right... just pm me ur CC number and how much ur looking for... Ill send it right out..


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2010)

i wasn't gonna ban you, now i am for sure. 

dumbass


----------



## rzza (Apr 7, 2010)

who got banned? you banned the cop?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2010)

i banned them both.


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 7, 2010)

spell it dicktater its funny that way


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 7, 2010)

blackdaddy said:


> thanks for banning me dude, Ive done nothing but help ppl and had over 3000 posts and 2 active journals with tons of viewers. I hope ur happy about ur power... I was joking.. read my posts. I wanted to see if hed bite. And you knew that.. thats the most ridiculous part of it all.. its cool Fdd, I really would never be the man you are. Peace, and goodbye RIU, all ive tried to do is help people, way to be a dictator, peace.- JN811









My boy organic taught me that one!!! ^^^


----------



## blackdaddy (Apr 8, 2010)

and for some reason the original poster is still not banned.....hahahaha good one pbf


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

I knew this thread would end in a ban somehow..... 

Since they are both banned..... close thread?


----------



## alacn (Apr 8, 2010)

usually i dont get involved in other peoples matter but i do feel user "jn811" was only messing about with this guy and defo doesnt deserve a ban, maybe just a warning. Sometimes jokes can get misinterpreted. 

As for the cop, comic relief aside, he has no right being here imo


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i banned them both.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahhh.... you KNOW J8 was kidding.... and you KNOW the first guy was a cop.

TY.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2010)

i don't "know" anything. i just enforce the rules.


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 8, 2010)

The good'ole bait N switch! Let's have a moment of silence ........... a little longer.................. one more time................................... bastards killed killer B.... tell ole yeller he can have that big bone he always wanted.. good bye cruel world..I I'm coming Abraham Lincoln.... save a spot for me in the theater!


----------



## rzza (Apr 8, 2010)

its simple i think, is he from north carolina? if so he was prolly gonna hook him up. if he is not near the carolinas, im sure it was a level.


----------



## blackdaddy (Apr 8, 2010)

Im from Il good point... but fdd found it in his heart to re-open my account


----------

